# Jackcess Fehler



## weislenn (19. Feb 2015)

Hallo Community,
ich fühle mich gerade etwas überfordert, ich habe praktische eine Anwendung, die fehlerlos
funktioniert, wenn ich sie per Eclipse kompiliere und ausführe. Nun wollte ich das Projekt in
eine .jar packen und ausführen und ich treffe plötzlich auf ganz neue Herausforderungen
(habe bisher noch nicht mit jar's gearbeitet).
Ich habe Jackcess als externe .jar eingebunden, sowie weitere Libraries, die Jackcess als
Abhängigkeiten benötigt. Ich bekomme bei der Ausführung folgenden Fehler:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundException: com.healthmarketscience.jackcess.DatabaseBuilder

Ich habe mich schon ein bisschen schlau gemacht, woher der Fehler kommt, ich vermute
beim Classpath stimmt irgendetwas nicht, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich den Fehler beheben
soll.
Falls ihr weitere Informationen benötigt, sagt mir einfach welche


----------



## weislenn (20. Feb 2015)

Ok, ich habe die Lösung selbst gefunden. Tut mir leid, ich glaube der Post war leicht irre führend und ist auch nicht im richtigen Unterforum. Im Prinzip habe ich diesmal mit Eclipse keine einfache JAR erstellt, sondern eine "Executable JAR" und hat automatisch diesmal die erforderlichen Bibliotheken hinzugefügt. Nach ein wenig Debugging funktioniert jetzt die JAR-Datei


----------

